# moss slurry from ne herp



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

anyone have moss slurry growing from ne herp? Purchased 24oz waiting for it to acclimate only been two weeks have seen only limited growth no matter how many times a day I check. Mabey all it needs is for me to have some patiants. 96 watts of t5 ho and misting every three hours hopefully will produce the results I am looking for


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike and Jess would be more than happy to answer any questions you have.
Contact them through their website.


----------



## Scootin Newton (May 15, 2014)

I got some of what I believe was the First Trial about 5 months ago
Smeared it on a log and 2 cocoa huts. Slow growing but there is a bunch of different things growin under my 2 Jungle Dawn 13 Watt bulbs, Believe me I don't have a green thumb. Just Be patient
Newton


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

I got some a few months ago, took about 2 good months to really start up. Just keep it moist and in high light and it should start growing for you. I have 2 T-5 bulbs on mine.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought answering this question would be considered feedback so that`s why I suggested contacting Mike himself.
Sorry.

I purchased some awhile back, it`s growing. Took a good 6 weeks to get established but it is growing. It really needs strong lighting and a good spray of water once a day.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey John, growing tips and experiences wouldn't really be considered feedback... this forum wouldn't really be much use if we didn't allow that kind of stuff haha. As long as it stays away from information about the transaction or overt feedback about the company in general, it is allowed. 


Anyway, I have some of this moss on the way actually... In my experiences with home-made slurries it was a fairly lengthy acclimation period before it decided how it wanted to grow. So as you hinted, patience is probably going to be your friend here. The only thing you didn't mention was the height of your tank(s). If you have a pretty big distance beetween the lights and the moss it may take longer to get going and/or just grow slower in general.


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for the feedback and replies. one of the reasons for pursueing this hobby was to teach myself some patients, something I have never been known for. The viv is a 29 gal with the lights about 16"above the majority of the moss. always have heard the best things come to those who wait although never had the patients to find out for myself. So far have resisted the urge to impulse purchase frogs until my viv has acclimated. Can't say I can hold out further than the ne reptile expo in Manchester nh. the 29th of this month.Trying to research what frogs would be best suited for my set ups.So many choices how could you ever decide on just one morph? Trying to figure out which dart frog suits me best before I get there and not be persuaded
by the excitement of it all!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Little word of advice , add some hides and some more leaf litter to the viv . What ever frogs you get will love you for it . Coco huts , pods , cork flats or tubes would look great !


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> Anyway, I have some of this moss on the way actually... In my experiences with home-made slurries it was a fairly lengthy acclimation period before it decided how it wanted to grow. So as you hinted, patience is probably going to be your friend here.


Yeah, slurries grow fairly slowly. I think the reasons being that the things that are actually growing are either spores,or whatever moss survived the chopping process. You can smear it to grow wherever you want, but the tradeoff is that it'll initially grow super slow.


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

think I will add some more hiding places . Just a note ,Mike from ne herp sent me a private message offering to answer any questions I might have.Now that's great service.


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Let us know the progress. I have some on the way as well.


----------



## itzkramer (Mar 10, 2015)

I got a small trial amount for free as part of a checkout-gift. It's been about 8 months and man this stuff has taken off! It took almost 2 months really get going but now it's taken over almost every exposed branch and rock.


----------

